
Bashee – Unified solution to shell scripts and cron tasks - ceedio
https://bashee.co
======
ceedio
Introducing Bashee - [https://bashee.co](https://bashee.co)

Bashee is the solution to the fragmented nightmare of shell scripts and cron
tasks. Forget the complexities of revising and uploading copies of your
scripts onto multiple servers. Forget toying around with crontab and hoping
that your script ran successfully. Forget filling your scripts with bloated
logging and notification logic.

Instead, use Bashee to add server configurations, store your scripts and
define tasks that run on one or many servers, then review logs or be notified
on success or failure through email, slack, webhooks or sms. Need to make a
change to a script? Do so, and have it take immediate effect everywhere it’s
used. Take further advantage of script variables which can be set at a task
level, perfect for dynamic scripts that require custom values per server.

Sign up for the open beta today! Send a message through the site after, and
get admitted to the VIP program, which allows you to run tasks without a
subscription during the beta. Once the beta ends, add as many servers, scripts
and tasks as you want for the super low price of $15 per month!

~~~
LinuxBender
I am not sure if I understand the idea here. This is to have people upload
their scripts to your site, then something runs on their servers that
downloads the scripts and executes these scripts, that are stored on your
servers? Is this a cloud version of Ansible AWX?

~~~
ceedio
Not quite. You store server configuration, shell scripts and tasks all on
Bashee, then when the time is right, Bashee connects to your server or servers
and runs the tasks on them.

You don't need to install or have anything running on your servers. It works
by SSH.

~~~
LinuxBender
Ok, so that is like a cloud hosted version of Ansible AWX or Tower. What type
of encryption per tenant are you implementing? Are you using Vault for secret
management?

~~~
ceedio
All sensitive information is encrypted in the DB using AES-256-CBC. Each
tenant uses a separate key, which is randomly generated during registration
(and is not stored in the database).

